# Anyone actually buy those RCD-510's off ebay from China?...



## RizerGLI (Mar 23, 2007)

I was looking on ebay for this radio and was surprised on the price of these. Turns out they say there pulled from VW's in china. Has anyone bought these and actually used em? Intertested if its worth it or not.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Origina...es&hash=item2a2cf8b30e&vxp=mtr#ht_5012wt_1328


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I wouldn't do it, especially when you can get the newer ones with the Phone button for around $350 - $400. Plus it says these are tuned to the European FM frequency steps, so you might not get all the stations you're used to.


----------



## SEAN'S Jetta (May 17, 2013)

munnarg said:


> I wouldn't do it, especially when you can get the newer ones with the Phone button for around $350 - $400. Plus it says these are tuned to the European FM frequency steps, so you might not get all the stations you're used to.


 No, it says there are tuned to the EU FM freq steps that it can support RDS function for EU market. The same freq range in EU and US.


----------



## milleraw (Oct 10, 2011)

munnarg said:


> I wouldn't do it, especially when you can get the newer ones with the Phone button for around $350 - $400. Plus it says these are tuned to the European FM frequency steps, so you might not get all the stations you're used to.


Where are you getting new one with Phone button for around $350-$400?


----------



## milleraw (Oct 10, 2011)

SEAN'S Jetta said:


> No, it says there are tuned to the EU FM freq steps that it can support RDS function for EU market. The same freq range in EU and US.


Also, it is the steps between set frequencies that is different. Steps in the US are typically 0.2 MHz (90.1, 90.3, 90.5....). Based on Wiki on FM broadcasts some European countries use 0.05Mhz (50kHz) increments. I think some of the ebayers have that step listed as 0.5Mhz when in fact it should be 0.05Mhz. Anyway that should work fine in the US. Should give you finer control of frequencies.....not that you need it.


----------



## dstackmasta27 (Mar 14, 2010)

milleraw said:


> Where are you getting new one with Phone button for around $350-$400?


I've seen them in the various classified threads across the forums. Just have to keep an eye out. Pardon my ignorance, but what functionality comes with that version? I have the old one in my '10 GTI that might be worth updating. 

-DS


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

I was looking too, but noticed none of the Chinese radios had Satellite, thats a no go for me.


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

I too am looking at the Chinese rcd-510. I'd love to hear user feedback, not everyone's opinion...:wave:


----------



## corymnr (Jun 2, 2008)

a customer bought one and had us install it, fit very well. yet function was ****. no instructions whatsoever one small piece of paper all writing in Chinese once installed it killed the battery overnight, had 2 "plug and play" harnesses. customer called and said the company stated that I installed it wrong, but was impossible being the plugs went in only one way, cd player would not take any dics either


----------



## RETAH IH (Jul 21, 2011)

I bought one of the chinese RCD-510s and have not had a single problem with it. The battery drain issue is due to the CAN Gateway. You need an update version or it will drain the battery overnight. The only problem I ran into was I also bought a USB switch which isnt being recognized but this may just need to enable through VAGCOM


----------



## milleraw (Oct 10, 2011)

*Pulled the trigger on Chinese OEM RCD510*



milleraw said:


> Also, it is the steps between set frequencies that is different. Steps in the US are typically 0.2 MHz (90.1, 90.3, 90.5....). Based on Wiki on FM broadcasts some European countries use 0.05Mhz (50kHz) increments. I think some of the ebayers have that step listed as 0.5Mhz when in fact it should be 0.05Mhz. Anyway that should work fine in the US. Should give you finer control of frequencies.....not that you need it.



I pulled the trigger. Radio just arrived. Ebay item 171259983267. VW 3AD035190A. With USB and Reverse image capability. This one has 0.1 MHz frequency steps, not as I stated above. Plugged it in, entered the code and it works great. AD2P Bluetooth works. $142.49. If you don't need SAT Radio, you can't beat it.


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

How is the interface? Does it operate slow or anything?


----------



## 5ABI VT (Nov 9, 2013)

milleraw said:


> I pulled the trigger. Radio just arrived. Ebay item 171259983267. VW 3AD035190A. With USB and Reverse image capability. This one has 0.1 MHz frequency steps, not as I stated above. Plugged it in, entered the code and it works great. AD2P Bluetooth works. $142.49. If you don't need SAT Radio, you can't beat it.


How did you connect the radio/antenna fakra connectors ? Were they different ? Also did that require a Bluetooth module or was it built in ?


----------

